# First Pier cobia caught this morning 3/11/09



## nb&twil

That's right. Obie Hill landed the first cobia from the pier this year. This morning around 7am he caught the first of the 09 pier models. Couldn't have happened to a better guy! Congrats to Obie, and good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## bama-peach

good to hear! Time to get the yak ready..


----------



## MARLIN DOG

SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## btucker51175

Congrats to Obie. That is good to hear. Good luck to everyone this season


----------



## Chris V

congrats. I hope to get a big one from my kayak this year.


----------



## cobiaphil

Way to go Obie!!!!!


----------



## David_Z

I refuse to get excited, yet. :crook: 

Most knowledgeable folks believe these early-season fish are not the real migrators, but have wondered into nearshore after wintering in deeper water. 

I've been fishing the ling migration long enough to know that you are wasting a whole lot of time off, gas, and goodwill from the wife if you chase them any earlier than the last week of March/early April.

Besides, this happens every year. We get a nice warm spell the first week or two of March and a fish or two might even be caught. Just when you think it might be an early season, a freight-train cold front or two reminds us it's still winter and shuts the whole thing down for a week or 10 days. 

Be patient, the run will come in April as usual.


----------



## nb&twil

> *David_Z (3/11/2009)*I refuse to get excited, yet. :crook:
> 
> Most knowledgeable folks believe these early-season fish are not the real migrators, but have wondered into nearshore after wintering in deeper water.
> 
> I've been fishing the ling migration long enough to know that you are wasting a whole lot of time off, gas, and goodwill from the wife if you chase them any earlier than the last week of March/early April.
> 
> Besides, this happens every year. We get a nice warm spell the first week or two of March and a fish or two might even be caught. Just when you think it might be an early season, a freight-train cold front or two reminds us it's still winter and shuts the whole thing down for a week or 10 days.
> 
> Be patient, the run will come in April as usual.


really man, if you want to be negative, please post it somewhere else. this thread was to inform eveyone that the first fish of the year was caught of the pier. and more importantly to congradulate a good friend of mine. and what makes all of you "knowledgeable" folks so certain about where these early cobia are from?! no satelite taging has been done. your theories are no more factual than me assuming they are true "migratory" cobia from down south. next time you want to belittle someone else's thread, and excited fishermen's expectations, save it buddy. 

have a nice day. and once again, congrats to one of my favorite guys to fish with - obie!


----------



## konz

Way to go Obie, I didn't think the first one would be caught until the last week of March......glad to hear that you got the first!


----------



## specslayer

how big was it?


----------



## lingfisher1

Good have been caught by a better person.Congrats Obie:clap:clap


----------



## David_Z

> *nb&twil (3/11/2009)*really man, if you want to be negative, please post it somewhere else. this thread was to inform eveyone that the first fish of the year was caught of the pier. and more importantly to congradulate a good friend of mine. and what makes all of you "knowledgeable" folks so certain about where these early cobia are from?! no satelite taging has been done. your theories are no more factual than me assuming they are true "migratory" cobia from down south. next time you want to belittle someone else's thread, and excited fishermen's expectations, save it buddy.
> 
> have a nice day. and once again, congrats to one of my favorite guys to fish with - obie!


I really must apologize. Sometime the intended tone of comments doesn't translate well when put in print.

It is great than a few fish have been seen or caught and I'm sure your friend is very deserving judging on the amount of time he spends on a pier. Great reward for a great fisherman! Congrats.

I didn't mean to be so negative, I'm just trying to temper my own enthusiasm that tends to start spiking this time of year.


----------



## fishn4fun

way to go Obie congrats:clap:clap


----------



## Dylan

You da man Obie!!!! Will arent you in Texas?? Ha you broke the news first!


----------



## LITECATCH

Congrats man!! good to hear ya got one,,,the first one off of the pier!! a would assume he ate a jig? come on man details!! some of us are stuck at work,,,, throw us a bone!!


----------



## Dylan

Ate a jig at 7:00 this morning and weighed 37lbs I think


----------



## Worn Out

Ol' Joe Seely would be real happy about now!!!

R.I. P. , Joe!


----------



## J.Sharit

Good Job on the cobe. JOE SEELY nows theres a blast from the past.

contemtable ol turd................................


----------



## atlast740

that is a blast from past joe never showed up until around , i would unlock the chain link gate and jow would come out and collect later lol


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome job Obie...I must have let him slip by yesterday afternoon...It must have been all the budwieser:mmmbeer Did he have first shot???


----------



## [email protected]

Got this from the Pier site.


----------



## JCW

Congrats Obie!I to am a Lover of Lemons!!! I have already woke the wife from a dead sleep twice by yelling "FISH" once and "RIGHT HERE" another time...Dreams started a week ago!!


----------



## JLMass

good job obie, tyler and chicken bone were going to go out there this morning guess they were too late


----------



## Small Wonder

Well done, Obie!! I hope you get many more this year.

Eddie


----------



## getbent

Congrats!!! Good job


----------



## seanspots

Pretty work.:clap


----------



## captjoshrozier

Congrats Obie, and thanks to all you guys who haven't forgotten about Uncle Joe. Says a lot about a man to be remembered like that.


----------



## Mascus

CONGRATS Obie! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## overall123

you da man obie


----------



## troutslayer31

> *LITECATCH (3/11/2009)*Congrats man!! good to hear ya got one,,,the first one off of the pier!! a would assume he ate a jig? come on man details!! some of us are stuck at work,,,, throw us a bone!!




Orange jig, 7:00, 20 feet from the pier, second cast, I watched the whole thing as I was walking on this morning.



Once again, Congrats Obie:clap


----------



## nb&twil

> *[email protected] (3/11/2009)*Awesome job Obie...I must have let him slip by yesterday afternoon...It must have been all the budwieser:mmmbeer Did he have first shot???


he didn't even need to call first shot. he was all by himself and spotted the fish. threw once, nothing. threw again and let the jig drop to the bottom and the fish turned on.


----------



## nb&twil

> *David_Z (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (3/11/2009)*really man, if you want to be negative, please post it somewhere else. this thread was to inform eveyone that the first fish of the year was caught of the pier. and more importantly to congradulate a good friend of mine. and what makes all of you "knowledgeable" folks so certain about where these early cobia are from?! no satelite taging has been done. your theories are no more factual than me assuming they are true "migratory" cobia from down south. next time you want to belittle someone else's thread, and excited fishermen's expectations, save it buddy.
> 
> have a nice day. and once again, congrats to one of my favorite guys to fish with - obie!
> 
> 
> 
> I really must apologize. Sometime the intended tone of comments doesn't translate well when put in print.
> 
> It is great than a few fish have been seen or caught and I'm sure your friend is very deserving judging on the amount of time he spends on a pier. Great reward for a great fisherman! Congrats.
> 
> I didn't mean to be so negative, I'm just trying to temper my own enthusiasm that tends to start spiking this time of year.
Click to expand...

thanks a lot for those comments. i shouldn't have been so quick to get upset. obie is a good friend, and i just didn't want anyone or anything to take away from his fish. i retract all my rude comments as well!


----------



## flrockytop

> *captjoshrozier (3/11/2009)*Congrats Obie, and thanks to all you guys who haven't forgotten about Uncle Joe. Says a lot about a man to be remembered like that.




Who could forget Joe? I can't think of the pier without thinking of him. When I was 12 or 13 I fished the pier from 6am to 6pm everyday in the summer. My brother had a summer job at one of the motels and he would drop me off and pick me up. My mother would pack me a big lunch. Most days I would eat the lunch on the way home because I was too busy fishing during the day to eat it. I was too small to get in there and compete with the cobia fishermen but I was hell on pompano. I also didn't have the money for a BIG reel. I had a Mitchel 300. It also cost 25 cents to fish off the pier. Most of the time Joe never charged me. Oh, what good days those were.



Roger


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Congrats. Nothing like catching one off the pier


----------



## jackedup

congrats obie good things happen to good people:bowdown


----------



## Redfish

Nice Job Obie Can't get much Better than Getting the First Off the Pier:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## BeNez

congrats man see you soon out there. kill em all.


----------



## Pourman1

Congrats :clap ... I'm heading to Navarre Pier rubble in the Yak :letsparty


----------



## B.CARR

congrats I heard they caught a few today also


----------



## Wade Schepper

nice fish. hopfully htye'll show up early this year.


----------



## boudin

nice job Obie !!


----------

